# Micropasos en motor PAP



## gugugo (Dic 28, 2012)

Que tal, tengo algun tiempo con los motores a pasos y casi siempre los he manejado con el circuito L298, puente H dual. 

Ahora he estado leyendo un poco mas sobre los micropasos, aun no queda completamente claro, alguien tiene información detallada sobreesto?

y una duda el circuito L298 se puede utilizar con los micropasos??

Gracias por su atención


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2012)

El L298 solo aplica corriente al motor, *no* genera los pasos.

¿ Como lo empleaste para controlar un PaP ?


----------



## Justiciero24 (Dic 28, 2012)

Tengo la misma pregunta, ademas de ¿es un motor bipolar o unipolar?

Pero pasando a lo demas, hay direntes formas de control para estos motores, te dejo la info por aca:

www.todorobot.com.ar/informacion/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm

Esta muy bien explicado ahi, leela y pon mas detalles, como que motor es, que circuito lo controla y que quieres cambiar.

Pd: con lo del l298 supongo que es bipolar, y si se puede hacer lo que planteas solo basta con cambiar la secuencia.

Saludos,


----------



## gugugo (Dic 28, 2012)

los pulsos los mando con un ArduinoUNO, es un motor pap bipolar, mi duda es sobre si puedo utilizar el mismo driver (L298) si uso micropasos, no existe algun problema?, aun no estoy tan empapado con la informacion de los micropasos


----------



## Justiciero24 (Dic 28, 2012)

nop, no hay problema siempre y cuando ejecutes correctamente el control... en el peor de los casos el motor se comportaria de forma erratica.

Saludos,


----------



## gugugo (Dic 29, 2012)

Perfecto, muchas gracias, solo falta conocer mas sobre los micropasos


----------



## chinouv (Dic 29, 2012)

hola
en es te link  hay  información  muy completa de como realizar los micropasos y con diferentes dispositivos espero que te sirva 

http://tube.7s-b.com/micro-stepping/

saludos


----------



## Camarsa (Feb 7, 2013)

Gugugo, sabes controlar un pap bipolar con el driver L298 mediante Arduino?

Tengo que hacer un proyecto similar, mi pap es de 18V y 1'6A por lo que no habría problema de aporte energético. 

Lo que no se es cómo hacer la conexión de Arduino-L298, se que se controlan mediante las entradas TTL; En1, L1,L2 || En2,L3,L4. Pero cómo diferencia el driver que las señales son para el pap o para los DC? simplemente al detectar la carga direcciona hacia un motor u otro?

Podrías hacerme el grandísimo favor de explicarme cómo lo has hecho? y si colgases algún fragmento del código de Arduino o un esquema de conexión Arduino-L298 me convertirías en tu exclavo.

Estoy fundido ya de buscar info y no veo nada que me aclare de una vez por todas.

Por otra parte, es necesario controlar la corriente suministrada al pap mediante las Rsense? o sólo son para los DC?

Muchas gracias a ti o a cualquiera que me eche una mano.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bienvenido/a



Camarsa dijo:


> Lo que no se es cómo hacer la conexión de Arduino-L298, se que se controlan mediante las entradas TTL; En1, L1,L2 || En2,L3,L4. Pero cómo diferencia el driver que las señales son para el pap o para los DC? simplemente al detectar la carga direcciona hacia un motor u otro?


Para todas esas preguntas, con cualquier salida del Arduino, la cual previamente habrás configurado en tu código fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## gugugo (Feb 7, 2013)

que tal camarsa, que bueno que te interese el tema, y pronto te interesará mas cuando empieces a hacer pruebas.

Mira el L298 es un puente H DUAL, si ves su hoja de datos puedes encontrar que tiene dos puentes. El puente H nos sirve para controlar un motor de corriente directa en ambas direcciones, si quieres ver su funcionamiento dale una chekada en google.

Los motores a pasos generalmente están compuestos de dos bobinados independientes, los motores DC solo de uno, por ello si quieres controlar un motor a pasos necesitas dos puentes H, el circuito L298 te sirve para un motor PAP de máximo 2 amperes por fase. Si deseas controlar solo un motor DC con un L298 lo puedes hacer, usando solo uno de los dos puentes.

De los pines que mencionas EN1, EN2, L1, L2 L3 Y L4, los dos primeros habilitan o encienden cada puente H, puedes conectarlos a +5 Volts para que se activen ambos puentes. Los demas son las entradas TTL con las cuales controlas los puentes H. Vienen en pares L1 con L2, L3 con L4, el primer par controla un puente H y el segundo el otro. 

Estas señales son de control, quiere decir que no les puedes exigir corriente, y provienen de algun dispositivo, como un Arduino. Para que estas señales activen al motor se necesita mayor voltaje y mayor corriente, sobre todos en los motores PAP, aqui es donde entra el puente H.

Si deseas controlaar un motor a pasos con un arduino, te recomiendo que veas en la pagina de arduino.cc la libreria stepper para motor a pasos. Me gustaria poder explicarlo todo pero creo q es mejor que tu lo vayas descubriendo, saludos.



Camarsa dijo:


> Gugugo, sabes controlar un pap bipolar con el driver L298 mediante Arduino?
> 
> Tengo que hacer un proyecto similar, mi pap es de 18V y 1'6A por lo que no habría problema de aporte energético.
> 
> ...



Suerte con tus proyectos


----------



## Camarsa (Feb 9, 2013)

Muy amable por la respuesta Gugugo, la verdad es que todo lo que mencionas ya lo tenía más que entendido (como te comenté me he pateado google) el problema es que estaba un poco reticente a la hora de conectar el sistema porque vengo de cargarme un A4988 >.< Así que no quería arriesgar de nuevo con el L298 sin estar "avalado" por alguien que ya lo hubiera hecho antes.

Pues nada, voy a tirar pa'lante a ver que ocurre, y de nuevo gracias. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Camarsa (Feb 12, 2013)

Hola Gugugo y compañía, he conectado el pap al L298 y se mueve, pero no logro dar con la secuencia para rotar. He probado con varias que he visto pero avanza y retrocede...no nos entendemos.

Alguna ayudita?


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 12, 2013)

Mira de la secuencia es simple, bueno no tanto por que hay que invertir polaridad, suponiendo las entradas que dice gugugo me imagino seria

```
[U]L1  L2  L3  L4[/U]
[COLOR="Red"]H   L   L   L[/COLOR]
H   L   H   L
[COLOR="Red"]L   L   H   L[/COLOR]
L   H   H   L
[COLOR="red"]L   H   L   L[/COLOR]
L   H   L   H
[COLOR="red"]L   L   L   H[/COLOR]
H   L   L   H
```
Esa me parece seria la secuencia para pasos medios, pero puedes hacer la secuencia de paso completo, la marcada de rojo es para una bobina y la negra para dos bobinas (mayor torque).
Respecto a los micro pasos, para eso necesitas medir la corriente e interrumpirla en cierto umbral controlando la como si fuese PWM pero no se si el ADC del Arduino soporte el trabajo, yo recomendaría usar un comparador adicional y que el Arduino por PWM generara la señal de referencia. Si las señales EN1 y EN2 habilitan cada puente H, la señal para interrumpir la corriente podría ir ahí.
La corriente sí es necesario limitarla y controlarla mediante el Rsense, los motores PaP no son como los de DC que giran e invierten polos solos, aquí tu motor puede detenerse, el inductor durante el cambio absorberá gran parte de la corriente y la volverá campo magnético, pero cuando este se sature comenzará a actuar como un resistor y la resistencia puede ser muy baja, si el motor trabaja a 1,6A puede terminar dejando pasar 5A o más si comienza a actuar como resistor, Rsense permite medir por la ley de Ohm la corriente en cada bobina y cuando se supera el umbral necesario debe cortarse, con esto la corriente cae, luego la reanudas y vuelve a aparecer el mismo efecto, tiene que hacerse así para que el torque se mantenga alto y sea eficiente, si el voltaje no es elevado la corriente tardará en conducir y el motor reaccionará lento, la otra opción era usar simples resistencias sin controlar la corriente por corte, pero este tiene el defecto de calentarse mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2013)

Camarsa dijo:


> Hola Gugugo y compañía, he conectado el pap al L298 y se mueve, pero no logro dar con la secuencia para rotar. He probado con varias que he visto pero avanza y retrocede...no nos entendemos.
> 
> Alguna ayudita?



Invierte la polaridad de una (Sola) de las bobinas del motor


----------



## Camarsa (Feb 19, 2013)

Hola de nuevo! 
Primero agradecer a Nuyel el aporte. Más o menos te he entendido, pero una pregunta, cuando entra el motor en saturación?

En cuanto a controlar la corriente mediante una PWM de momento no creo que me haga falta, ya que no necesito microstepping. En mi aplicación al rotor le añado una manivela, al girar el motor media vuelta y poner la manivela en la posición más elevada, se abrirán unas tolvas para seguidamente volver a la posición inivial (ABAJO) y que la tolva quede cerrada. Así que lo único que necesito controlar es media vuelta, tiempo de apertura, y vuelta a la posición de origen.

Para ello le aplico la secuencia de Nuyel y el rotor gira perfectamente, pero muy despacio. Y si le bajo mucho el parámetro "time" se vuelve loco. Pero sólo a veces...otras veces va bien.

  delay(time);
  digitalWrite(in1,HIGH);
  digitalWrite(in2,LOW); 
  digitalWrite(in3,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in4,LOW);

 delay(time);
  digitalWrite(in1,HIGH);
  digitalWrite(in2,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in3,HIGH);
  digitalWrite(in4,LOW);

  delay(time);
  digitalWrite(in1,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in2,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in3,HIGH);
  digitalWrite(in4,LOW);


  delay(time);
  digitalWrite(in1,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in2,HIGH);
  digitalWrite(in3,HIGH);
  digitalWrite(in4,LOW);


  delay(time);
  digitalWrite(in1,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in2,HIGH);
  digitalWrite(in3,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in4,LOW);


  delay(time);
  digitalWrite(in1,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in2,HIGH);
  digitalWrite(in3,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in4,HIGH);

  delay(time);
  digitalWrite(in1,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in2,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in3,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in4,HIGH);

  delay(time);
  digitalWrite(in1,HIGH);
  digitalWrite(in2,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in3,LOW);
  digitalWrite(in4,HIGH);

Lo que hace que me hierva el craneo es que el motor no reacciona de la misma manera. De ahí que se vuelva loco "a veces" y otras veces gire finísimo.
A que se puede deber?


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 19, 2013)

¿Qué circuito usas?
Tengo un PaP en el cual uso un driver unipolar que yo hice, me servirá probarlo con el bipolar, el Arduino UNO aún no me llega pero podría implementar el mismo programa en la LaunchPad. Te daría otra sugerencia que es solo reducir el numero de lineas de código
Primero inicia 

```
digitalWrite(in1,HIGH); //Activar 1 y desactivar todas las demás
digitalWrite(in2,LOW);
digitalWrite(in3,LOW);
digitalWrite(in4,LOW);
```
Luego cuando estés rotando el código en bucle para controlar el motor hazlo así

```
delay(time);
digitalWrite(in3,HIGH); //Activar 3
delay(time);
digitalWrite(in1,LOW); //Desactivar 1
delay(time);
digitalWrite(in2,HIGH); //Activar 2
delay(time);
digitalWrite(in3,LOW); //Desactivar 3
delay(time);
digitalWrite(in4,HIGH); //Activar 4
delay(time);
digitalWrite(in2,LOW); //Desactivar 2
delay(time);
digitalWrite(in1,HIGH); //Activar 1
delay(time);
digitalWrite(in4,LOW); //Desactivar 4
```
Con eso evitas agregar ordenes innecesarias al MCU, seria de utilidad ver el código completo.


----------



## Camarsa (Feb 20, 2013)

Uso el driver L298N como etapa de potencia, y el Arduino UNO como control. Las salidas digitales del Arduino conectadas a las entradas del driver. La alimentación lógica de la placa mediante la salida de 5V de Arduino, y la alimentación del motor mediante una fuente externa de 19~24V DC. Comparto tierra con Arduino y la fuente de tensión y ambos con un condensador de 100nF conectado a tierra como aconseja el datasheet.
El código completo no va más allá que la declaración de las variables como salidas digitales.
Entiendo lo de abreviar el código, así que lo modificaré y probaré. 
Una pregunta, he estado leyendo sobre la necesidad de diodos de rápida conmutación, y los 1N4007 que trae el Driver creo que no lo son. Podría ser un problema, o no estoy en lo cierto?

Gracias, un saludo!


----------



## Camarsa (Feb 22, 2013)

Tengo una duda sobre la corriente que circulará por las bobinas del motor. Mi motor es de 1'6A, si tengo las Rsense a tierra estaré proporcionándole la máxima corriente que el driver L298 pueda otorgar, es decir 2 A, por lo tanto por el bobinado del motor circularán 2 A o sólo pasarían 1'6A ya que es lo que el motor consume?

Y otra pregunta, si el driver pudiera suministrar mucha más corriente, y si alimento el motor con 24V y este tiene una resistencia en el bobinado de 4 Ohm, según la ley de Ohm el motor consumiría 6 A?


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 22, 2013)

Depende del valor de Rsense, generalmente es extremadamente bajo, solo para poder medir la corriente no para limitarla, por que aplicando la ley de Ohm cuando tu motor se paré la corriente sube, estaba en exámenes así que no pude atender nada, más tarde o mañana tendría un circuito diseñado para probar.
Lo que no he preguntado es si aquí me manejan ese integrado.


----------



## Camarsa (Feb 23, 2013)

Nuyel que hay, gracias por dedicarme tiempo y más aún de exámenes. Que tengas suerte con ellos.

Una pregunta sobre colocar la PWM a los terminales Enable del driver. Si activo y desactivo los puentes (con la PWM) es cierto que corto la corriente que pasa al motor, pudiendo así regularla pero, mientras están cerrados, los cambios que se hagan en las entradas no tendrán efecto sobre el motor y cuando vuelvan a abrirse los puentes se habrán perdido pasos no?

EDITO: Crees que si pusiera In1, In3 = HIGH e In2, In4 = LOW permanentemente, y fuese alternando la activación de los puentes ENA,ENB ON/OFF el motor avanzaría a la velocidad determinada por la activación de los puentes? es decir por la PWM?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2013)

Camarsa dijo:


> Nuyel que hay, gracias por dedicarme tiempo y más aún de exámenes. Que tengas suerte con ellos.
> 
> Una pregunta sobre colocar la PWM a los terminales Enable del driver. Si activo y desactivo los puentes (con la PWM) es cierto que corto la corriente que pasa al motor, pudiendo así regularla pero, mientras están cerrados, los cambios que se hagan en las entradas no tendrán efecto sobre el motor y cuando vuelvan a abrirse los puentes se habrán perdido pasos no?



Cuando se habla de "Motor Parado" esto puede provenir de 2 causas.

1) El Motor se frenó por alguna causa mecánica
2) La lógica de control no está aplicando pulsos de avance

Si es el primer caso, la secuencia de pasos se pierde y habrá que reiniciar la posición del motor

Si es el segundo caso, como la lógica no está enviando pulsos, la posición *no* se pierde, habitualmente en este caso se reduce la corriente del motor a un valor bastante bajo que impida que el motor se mueva (Motor bloqueado) y no muy alto como para que lo llegue a calentar el campo que se encuentra activo.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 23, 2013)

Disculpa, me refería a que el motor no cambiaba de posición (para de girar) pero se mantiene energizado, ahora, el control sobre los pines ENA, ENB no son por modulación normal, se tiene que hacer de manera retroalimentada, durante el cambio el pin debe estar habilitado y solo cuando la corriente se exceda debe interrumpirse durante un periodo muy corto, si usas el PWM del Arduino vas a tener perdidas en el inductor cuando intentes dar pasos, la PWM que sugería para los micropasos es para controlar la corriente del motor, pero el circuito tendría que usar un comparador entre la señal análoga de Rsense para calcular la corriente y la del PWM (usando un filtro para volverla análoga) como señal de comparación.

Te adjunto la simulación del circuito con el que controlaba mi motor, en ese tiempo no sabia de microcontroladores así que lo tuve que resolver con lógica por lo que usé un driver unipolar, ahí se puede ver que durante el primer ms el motor se activa y se mantiene así (cuando apenas está cargando la bobina) pero luego es cuando comienza a oscilar, durante el momento de avanzar un paso ocurrirá lo mismo, el inductor descargado tardará un poco antes de llegar a la necesidad de comenzar a oscilar, por eso no me refiero a un PWM normal, debe ser por retoalimentacion para saber cuando ya es necesario cortar la corriente. Según la simulación aquí trabaja cerca de 19KHz y la corriente RMS es de 1.9A lo que iba bien con mi motor de 2A, solo que nunca lo probé a altas velocidades.


----------



## Camarsa (Feb 27, 2013)

He parado de hacer pruebas con los pap porque se me ha jodido el arduino...gracias por la ayuda, cuando arregle el arduino (o compre uno nuevo) sigo con el tema.

S2!


----------



## Gradmaster (Feb 27, 2013)

los micropasos no son tan cmplicados de generar, yo he generado hasta 32 micropasos, lo use para mi proyecto de titulacion.

para ello use un motor unipolar como bipolar omitiendo la coneccion de los tap centrales, la secuencia ya mencionada anteriormente y usando dos pwm uno para habilitar cada bobina con el driver l293.

por ejemplo para generar dos 4 micropasos se haria de la siguiente manera.

considera que cada paso completo forma un angulo recto, osea 90º,no importar los grados que posee cada paso.

despues divide esos 90º entre la cantidad de micropasos que deseas hacer, para este caso 90/4 = 22.5

despues necesitas sacar cada una de las componentes del grado que corresponda a cada micropaso.

por ejemplo para el paso 0 tu componente en Y es 0 y tu componente en X es 1

el 1 representa el 100% de tu PWM, para el paso 4 tu componente en Y es de 1 osea 100% y la componente en X es 0.

y a que va todo esto, bien quiero dar a entender que los micropasos no son pasos reales sino mas bien, que mediante el control de corriente generado por la variacion del pwm DE CADA BOBINA genera un campo magnetico intermedio entre cada paso que mantiene fijo al rotor generando los micropasos, todo eso se logra variando los dos PWM que alimentan cada bobina con la regla ya mencionada de las componentes.

la señal de cada PWM se metera en las habilitaciones del driver, para mi caso el l293b.

espero les sea de ayuda


----------



## Jonatanjosmurcia (Oct 20, 2016)

Hola que tal, he estado introduciendome en lo que respecta a los motores paso a paso, ya he trabajado varias veces con la tarjeta arduino en otras aplicaciones y ahora quiero usarla con este tipo de motores, estoy trabajando con un driver Tb6600 v1.2 y motores de distintos tamaños, el driver me permite modificar los micropasos a los que quiero trabajar, tambien estoy usando la libreria AccelStepper.h , mi pregunta es, yo fisicamente modifico los micropasos pero el programa no lo sabe, se puede ver la diferencia con la velocidad que trabaja, cuando uso micropasos tengo que aumentar la velocidad de los pulsos que manda la arduino? se que al aumentar los micropasos el motor pierde cierto torque y velocidad a cambio de presicion, pero si se aumenta la velocidad de los pulsos se puede compensar algo de eso? he mirado por internet y entiendo lo de la secuencia para hacer mover un motor, aunque en este caso este driver trabaja con un pin de direccion y otro de pulsos, CW y CLK, pero quisiera aclarar lo de la velocidad de los pulsos, muchas gracias.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 21, 2016)

Puedo referirte a mi tutorial avanzado en cosa de PAP aquí en el foro.
cuando tu circuito de control del PAP funciona dando impulsos para avanzar pasos, existen otros métodos, entonces tienes que aumentar la frecuencia de los pulsos para lograr la misma velocidad de giro. El por cuanto aumentar la frecuencia de los pulsos es muy sencillo entendiendo lo de los micropasos! En motores PAP existe la definición de cuantos pasos "completos" el motor requiere para hacer un giro de 360°. Un valor frecuente es "200" pasos por giro de 360°.

Si tu frecuencia de pulsos es de 200 Hz y en pasos completos esto da 1 giro de 360°, entonces:

02 micropasos por paso completo =>   400 HZ frecuencia de pulsos
04 micropasos por paso completo =>   800 HZ frecuencia de pulsos
08 micropasos por paso completo =>  1600 HZ frecuencia de pulsos
16 micropasos por paso completo =>  3200 HZ frecuencia de pulsos
32 micropasos por paso completo =>  6400 HZ frecuencia de pulsos

Como puedes ver de esta lista, el número de micropasos siempre es una potencia de 2! Ahora, si leo correctamente tu pregunta, tienes un malentendido.

La razón para la pérdida de torque es el valor de la tensión inducida en las bobinas del motor. El torque es proporcional al valor de la tensión aplicada al motor. Cuando aumentas la velocidad de giro estas aumentando la frecuencia. El valor de la tensión inducida aumenta cuando mayor es el cambio del valor de la tensión aplicada a las bobinas por unidad de tiempo y ademas su valor es invertido a la tensión aplicada al motor PAP.

Tomemos un ejemplo: Digamos que aplicas 12 VDC a las bobinas del motor, entonces a cierta frecuencia el valor de la tensión inducida sea de "-6 VDC". La tensión efectiva en las bobinas y responsable para el torque disponible del motor es la suma de las 2 tensiones:

Teff = Tapl. + Tind. = 12 VDC + "-6 VDC" = 6 VDC

Así resulta en el ejemplo que el torque proporcionado por el motor PAP es de solo 50 % comparado al torque con el motor sin girar! De allí resulta que un motor PAP da su máximo torque cuando no gira y este disminuye en relación a como se reduce la tensión efectiva!

El segundo malentendido está en que mencionas que el torque disponible se reduce cuando mayor es el número de micropasos! Me explico:

El valor de la tensión inducida depende del cambio del valor de la tensión por unidad de tiempo. Los pulsos que das para mover el motor de paso son de digamos 200 Hz. Significa que la tensión aplicada cambia 200 veces por segundo entre 0 VDC y 12 VDC, o cada 5 ms sube de 0 VDC a 12 VDC y vuelve a 0 VDC. Si ahora das 6400 pulsos por segundo, entonces el mismo cambio de tensión ocurre cada en 156 µsegundos en vez de cada 5 msegundos. Como consecuencia la tensión inducida aumenta.

La otra parte del malentendido, perdona si soy yo el que te malentendió, es el como se presenta la tensión aplicada a las bobinas del motor PAP. Operando el motor solo en pasos completos el cálculo hecho arriba aplica, pues la tensión varía entre 0 VDC y la tensión aplicada y si el motor no está girando, entonces la tensión aplicada = tensión efectiva, pues la tensión inducida es de 0 VDC!

En micropasos la tensión aplicada no varía de 0 VDC a 12 VDC en cada micropaso, sinó que las tensiones aplicadas durante los 32 micropasos para un paso completo sigue la característica de una curva sinoidal:







La primera mitad de la curva sinoidal equivale a:






lo que ocurre cuando operas el motor a pasos completos. Ahora puedes ver:






que el valor de las tensiones aplicadas entre micropaso y micropaso, entre pulso y pulso es muchísimo menor. De allí resulta que el valor de la tensión inducida será de valor absoluto proporcionalmente menor y como consecuencia la pérdida del torque disponible es mucho menor también. Esto mas que iguala la perdida de torque debido a la mayor frecuencia de pulsos, lo que resulta que dejando girar el motor con la misma velocidad de giro, 32 veces la frecuencia de paso completo para los pulsos el torque disponible es mayor!

Pero no solo por este aspecto del motor de paso el torque disponible aumenta usando micropasos! Quien ha experimentado con motores de paso como la presento en mis vídeos del tutorial aquí en el foro, sabe que bajo ciertas condiciones un motor de paso deja de girar y solo vibra! Una de las razones es que la tensión efectiva adquiere un valor tan bajo, que el motor de paso deja de ser capaz de hacer un paso mas! Pero el otro factor es la estabilidad de los parámetros internos del motor PAP. Un motor PAP girando dando pasos completos es menos estable. Yo, cuando empecé a aprender la materia de motores de paso, me desesperé, pues era incapaz de hacer girar mi motor de PAP aplicandole 12 VDC y pasos completos. Recién en el curso de mis experimentos, el tutorial lo muestra, aprendí que una de las razones era, que mi motor PAP recién empesaba a girar con 16 micropasos cuando aplicaba 12 VDC y pulsos de 16 Hz. Obviamente en mis primeros experimentos con una placa que usaba la combinación de las componentes L297 y L298 no funcionaba! La otra razón, lo confieso, era que la fuente eléctrica que usaba le faltaba potencia!

El máximo de torque que logro usando la placa "stepRocker" era con 256 micropasos, lo que se puede ver en un vídeo del tutorial. Además en ese experimento uso una función de la componente de control usada que generaba 16 micropasos entre micropasos generados por la frecuencia de pulsos. Pero también el perfil de velocidad, "S-shape" impacta esto. En suma, reduciendo la inestabilidad de los parámetros de control del motor PAP reduciendo la velocidad con la cual acelera pude alcanzar una velocidad aún mayor antes que el motor se parase. Esto significa que el torque recién a mayor velocidad de giro deja de ser suficiente o que los parámetros internos del motor causen el parar del motor!


----------



## Jonatanjosmurcia (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow, y crei que entendia el funcionamiento de los motores PaP, de verdad muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de explicarlo, me pondre a estudiar mas, sobre todo ese tutorial, de nuevo muchas gracias


----------

